# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Thailand DECA

## forestcall

THese are from Thailand....
DECA ---

What do you think?

Real or fake?

THanks!

----------


## the original jason

they are real pakistan deca , 100mg organon amps, used them many times

----------


## the original jason

actually looking again, can you scratch the writing off the vials? if so they are fake, if its burned on and wont scratch off, then they are ok, just one of the boxes looks a little suspect

peace

----------


## forestcall

Cool...its for sure real then...i cant scrath it off with my finger nail at all.
its so frigin cheap

$14usd for 300mg @100mg 1ml x3 per box

the box has an indented date as well so it is not only stamped but stamped by a machiene.
The labels are clearly silk screened onto the bottles by an expensive machiene and are very precise so it likely not a fake.

I purchased 9 boxes of 3 vials of 100mg 1ml vials
for $10 a box :-) $90 investment YEAH BABY!!

tks!

----------


## JoeyJuice

that price seems odd

----------

